

Tell HN: css is the devil's work - taz

single startup founder. I can't afford a designer so I'm doing my own design work and what an experience it's been - eye opening and watering in equal measure.<p>sass and compass bring a little programming familiarity but the overall experience is on a par with getting a root canal (without the  reassurance from a man in a white coat).  I haven't even got to cross-browser issues yet.<p>Hats off to all you nuts and bolts web designers. The unsung heroes of the software industry.
======
bg4
I felt similarly but I realized that in my case it was because I didn't
properly understand selectors. Fwiw, I found this site particularly helpful:
<http://css.maxdesign.com.au/selectutorial/>

------
rcfox
"Hats off to all you nuts and bolts web designers. The unsung heroes of the
software industry."

That's right, nobody can sing about them because they won't shut up about
themselves.

There's more to software than the web, and even then, the unsung heroes would
be the guys who wrote the DNS servers, etc. Web designers get plenty of
recognition, especially around here.

